# Anyone got/info on a Tribute 650?



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

My parents got suckered at NEC  and appear to have put a deposit down on a Tribute 650!

To be honest, the price and p-ex offered seems very fair and erring towards a bargain.

Any gotchas or known issues with this model that we can identify/recitify before deal is finalised?

From the forums and google it appears to have a good write up and is okay. This will be a new van, with fiat base (I know I know - I tried ), 120bhp engine, aircon, sports pack, awning etc.

- The water heater was mentioned as being 240v + gas. But all paperwork I can find says gas only. Is paperwork out of date?
- What is insulation like? It looks very thin and the floor doesn't seem that much raised from the chassis? Also the rear doors don't look well insulated.
- Any known issues with these vans?
- Any other info?

I have raised the "fiat assist" issue as this IS on the paperwork, but some posters have raised issues.

And (slap them hard) they paid too much deposit and on DEBIT card. Contrary to John Cross advice of small depost on CREDIT card. Parents eh?!

Cheers!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Were they equally impulsive when they decided to have you?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

look for comments on "tribby" site
Most owners seem happy with tribbies

Dave P


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Who knows - I wasn't there.

I've found the tribby site - thanks

I think generally they are well loved vans with a few flaws and a few things that have been done cheaply (hence good price) - but knowing what these are and accepting them means with eyes wide open you know what you are getting.

Just checking in case I've missed something.

(At least they aren't copying us )


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

My comment on 2007 model was can you sit on loo and close the door - and entrance to shower was narrow.

Also making bed as big bed was odd - some cushions were wrong way - ie sleeping on top as opposed to the underside.

Also my feet didn't rest on the floor - seat too high

But may well have changed


----------



## 118763 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Activecampers,

You have already found the Tribby site. Have a good read of it. There are quite a few issues. I own a 2007 Tribute 650.

It is a nice looking van and around £ 15 -20000 cheaper than a Timberland which looks similar and based on the same van!

As such it represents reasonable value for money as far as these things go.

I bought mine at three months old, as new, with considerable saving on a new one. I am reasonably happy with it but probably would not be if I had paid the new price.

Main gripes:

Fiat base vehicle
- minor clutch judder in reverse, likely to get worse. Supposedly, Fiat are installing better gearboxes from January 2009 so, if possible, ensure that your parents' base vehicle was manufactured after that date.

Water pouring into the engine bay through the windscreen scuttle and air intake. My scuttle leak was treated by Fiat to little advantage but I have ended up carrying out a DIY fix - my £ 5 vs. Fiats multimillion Euro development program!

Both these problems are well documented. - See MMM's Out and About site.

Trigano conversion 
- No insulation! This may have changed but I suspect not. I have put in some insulation where I can but one fellow on the Trbby site has completely gutted his van and started again.

- Build quality. Bits falling off and coming away in your hand. Most of these can be fixed with a bit of careful D.I.Y. but beware of such things as leaking roof through bodged holes holding on decorative roofbars on. Also, stupid ladder on rear door which is useless and if used you are likely to dent the rear door. If ordering from new I would request that these items were not fitted. They do nothing except damage the vehicle!

Hope this helps.

Cheers

Bob Wild
(zbobwild)


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Bob - nice first post 
(Thanks others too!)
Will pass it on!


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I owned a Tribute 550 for a year, and generally loved it. Reason for not going for the 650 was the inability to fit between the washbasin and door/outer panel when enthroned. (For some reason the washbasin furniture is much bigger on the 650), and the large rear offside cupboard.

Also very annoying that washroom door opens from the rear meaning you have to walk past it to the back of the van before you can open it. Sounds trivial, but I ended up reversing mine.

Great drive-we changed it simply because the bed, very comfortable when made up, compromises all lounging space. We now have a fixed bed so one can have a lie in whilst the other moves about, sits and reads etc.

BTW note that the new Tributes (2009) now have the base 2.2 engine with 5 speed box as standard so you need to pay various extras to get what was standard on the previous models, including metallic paint.

I actually rather liked the cream finish which I believe is now standard, and I would also go for the new model (665 I think) which is very similar to the Adria Twin with the transverse bed at the back.

HTH

Paul


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi, we have just returned from NEC and the 650 is still good value compared to the opposition,and we agree with the post about the washroom. Luckily my wife is petite so she loves it ,I tend to use kitchen area for washing if not on site with full facilities.As regards faults, to press we bought ours at last NEC show and got it in June,and apart from a retain strap stud coming adrift for bed and silly top locker door overcab warping slightly,the only other annoying feature has been the uneven waterflow and very slow drainage of waste water,All will be put right on Hab. check shortly.Apart from the we are over the moon with the looks,finish and driveabilty of it!We had the new Comfomatic /3ltr. fitted due to the adverse publicity at the time of reversing judders and its brilliant and now its a bit better broken in (6000mls.)it returns 30plus mpg.cruising ave. 70mph.even with camping trailer plus bikes on.Don,t get me wrong, the2.2 120 bhp is man enough it was the clutch problem on them that put me off but hopefully its been rectified.Go on www.tribbyco.uk as others have advised and lots of friendly helpful advice.Oh,one last tip, get a cab battery trickle charger fitted for winter months,the recent cold spell caught me out.Hope Mum & Dad enjoy their Tribby!


----------

